# New shop roof sheeting



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Had a good day, got the roof completed and the sheeting done, hopefully shingles in the next few days.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I really hate doing roofing. Still slightly better though than pouring concrete.

Looks good.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I like concrete better than roofing. It is back breaking work but both feet are on the ground. Great job on the shop! I wish mine was that big but the building codes would only let me build a 1000 sq. ft.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

What a great space!


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

looking good !!! yes we are watching !!!!


----------

